# clipping/ticking noise



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm having an annoying problem with ticking/clipping type noise from the tweeters of my speakers at all volumes. It is noticeable when I use my dvd player for some music cd's and not others. It does not do it with dvds. It also does it when I use my speakers for tv. It is most noticeable on High definition channels, but sometimes shows up with regular programing. I am using HDMI from the HD receiver, optical from the dvd, and optical to my receiver. I have tried taking optical directly to the receiver from both the dvd and hd, but it dosn't help. I have tried re-routing all wires to keep power wires away from signal wires. I have tried getting rid of HDMI all together. Nothing seems to help. I am at the point of just replacing components but don't know where to start. I would really appreciate some help. Here is a list of my equipment, and I have attached a pic of the system.

thanks, I would really appreciate any help.

TV: Samsung HL-5688W
Dvd: Panasonic DVD-RP56
Speakers: Boston VR-2
HD: direct tv High definition
Surge Protector: Monster line conditioning
Sub: Velodyne DPS 10
Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR-502


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What sounds really strange is that you hear it with CDs on your DVD player and with the TV playing through your speakers. That seems to eliminate that it would be the DVD player or the TV, since both do it. 

My first thought would be to try a CD with another DVD player or just a CD player and see if it still does it, but with the TV doing it too, it wouldn't make sense if it were the DVD player.

You might try disconnecting everything except the DVD player. Then try a CD, does it do it then? If so, it would either be your DVD player or your receiver, then I'd say try another DVD player and see if you can reproduce it. But again, you still have the TV issue... that's just too strange and leads me to believe that it may be something in the receiver anyway. That appears to be the common component. :huh:


----------

